# Lionel RICO Train Station Kit



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-RIC...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Does anybody have any 1st hand experience on seeing or assembling this interesting looking Lionel train station kit?

The photos make it look like it has good authentic detail but I am afraid I will get it and it will look like Plasticville in detail - meaning not enough detail. 

I am not a fan of the colors overall but was going to paint it and detail it out.


----------



## Big Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

It's a nice kit and a lot can be done with it. It will build up as nice as you want it to be.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

It actually finishes out nice. But, there are a TON of little pieces.


----------



## Big Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

BobS said:


> It actually finishes out nice. But, there are a TON of little pieces.


I have to disagree, unless you happen to call a window frame "little"!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

A better option for me would be to look for one of the aluminum versions of the Rico Station.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

One of the club members had one on his module. He put a light in it and some figures on it.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Many of us who've been in the hobby for any length of time have built as least one Rico Station. It's a Lionel classic and has been around for decades. 

I found it fairly easy to assemble and looking good on my California layout 30 years ago. If you don't like the molded plastic colors, I suppose you could paint them to your liking. I added interior illumination to mine and it made a nice addition to the layout.

PTC Brian made a good point about the lighted aluminum one, which is really nice. However, it's rather scarce and quite pricey.

By the way Denny, nice photos.


----------



## Big Jim (Nov 17, 2015)

If anyone wants to see what can be done with the Rico Station, I strongly suggest that you look here: https://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/show-us-your-rico-stations?page=1


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for the reference, Big Jim.

Out of curiosity, I just checked Ebay and the aluminum Rico Station doesn't seem to be that scarce, after all.

Right now there's 6 of them listed, 5 brand new and one used, ranging from $350 to $495.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks guys. I believe I will look at the plastic version but am curious to see what the aluminum one looks like. 

The detail looked pretty good and the photos and video confirm. I could add clear plastic in the window frames to simulate windows. 

I like gothic and Victorian and truth be told, I will likely have two train depots on my layout because I like them so much.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Man where do I get that UNION PACIFIC lighted sign over the depot?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

Here it is, but please be aware that it has been painted to fit it's new purpose as part of our Polar Express layout.

View attachment 402074


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

It is versatile. From Season's Bay to Polar Express. Elizabeth has a wonderful touch. And the lighting will probably be exquisite also. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks Bill, we have a lot planned for the new Polar Express train station complex.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Big Jim said:


> If anyone wants to see what can be done with the Rico Station, I strongly suggest that you look here: https://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/show-us-your-rico-stations?page=1


Those guys did a really nice job with their Rico Stations.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Bryan Moran said:


> Man where do I get that UNION PACIFIC lighted sign over the depot?


If you're referring to those animated neon signs, google Miller Engineering O scale neon signs. They're also available on eBay.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

You can also go to the website.

http://www.microstru.com/


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Sorry to bring this back to the top - but - I have purchased many many bridges so I have my bridges. I ended up buying well over $500 of mostly MTH but one or two others. May still buy some because I love bridges. 

But I do not have a depot and went back on ebay to check. 

Right now they have 5-6 of the aluminum RICO's and I am not opposed to dropping $400 to $500 on one if the DETAIL is better than the plastic ones. 

The plastic kits are dirt cheap but look like plastic so as with others, I would need to buy some flat paints and in my opinion, detail out the interior and sidewalk. No problem doing that, so, before I do, what is so special about the aluminum version to make them $400?

I see most of the ebay ads state aluminum was only made in 2000.


----------



## c.midland (Sep 22, 2015)

There is nothing special about the aluminum version except they are rare compared to the plastic kit version, and you can open the box and plop it on the layout. Can't do that with a kit. 
Out of the box, the plastic one looks like plastic, and the aluminum one looks like aluminum. Neither are perfect, and both could use some work to make them look realistic. Plastic is easier to make look realistic, and will take some supplies, a little bit of skill/research, and time. 
Wood would obviously look the best, but that would require scratchbuilding, and who wants to do that!


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Bryan, it is worth to you as much as you are willing to spend. I have seen them as low as a hundred dollars at times. It depends on where, when, and how much interest there is at a particular moment. I think they may be worth about $250 max for me, and it would have to be in pristine condition. Anyone can ask anything at anytime. But they need to find someone willing to pay what they are asking.


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

If you are going to buy today, eBay has a 20% off everything coupon going until 8PM Pacific Time with code: PSPRING20. Run!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Figures they would do that when I don't have any money.hwell:


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

towdog said:


> If you are going to buy today, eBay has a 20% off everything coupon going until 8PM Pacific Time with code: PSPRING20. Run!


WOW! Thanks for the heads up! I did not know about this, but was able to take advantage of it because of your post! Got a couple of tank cars and a new locomotive, all at 20% off. Never ever had anything remotely like this before from eBay.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2018)

The aluminium version is an excellent product.


----------



## gamblemax33 (Nov 30, 2021)

Bryan Moran said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-RICO-PASSENGER-TRAIN-STATION-O-GAUGE-scenery-building-freight-6-83440-NEW/352203161366?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Does anybody have any 1st hand experience on seeing or assembling this interesting looking Lionel train station kit?
> 
> ...


I. Have the original Lionel train station. Made by Lionel made in West Germany. Not 4 sale worth more than $ 800. Rico just came out with a copy. Asking $ 500. Alum kit. 419 605 7503. Call me we can talk more. Just. Max


Bryan Moran said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/LIONEL-RICO-PASSENGER-TRAIN-STATION-O-GAUGE-scenery-building-freight-6-83440-NEW/352203161366?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Does anybody have any 1st hand experience on seeing or assembling this interesting looking Lionel train station kit?
> 
> ...


I have the original vintage Lionel aluminum by west Germany. It is priceless to me mine is in perfect condition. No dought 75 80 yrs old train station. Call me 419 605 7503


----------



## gamblemax33 (Nov 30, 2021)

I hVe


BobS said:


> It actually finishes out nice. But, there are a TON of little pieces.


 I have the original Lionel train station built in West Germany. It's aluminum. Anyone know of its value. Perfect condition. Call me 419 605 7503


----------



## moranb2864 (Dec 9, 2021)

I did not introduce this topic to check on values and costs. I am also into realism, so having an older Lionel RICO would not necessarily be of interest to me. I am not a post war Lionel fan per se, but it's a big tent hobby for everyone. 

I have since purchased a TON of Depots and may not use them all. I do not have the RICO, but kits or finished, they are plentiful. I am in process of building my 2nd layout in the new home, so have not checked my Depots for awhile. I'll bet I have a total of 6-7 Depots. 

I have the brick MTH one, I have several of the country style ones, all pretty detailed with touches to add. 

I bought several of the non brick type because I see them in Iowa. I am not sure I will ever be able to kit bash or scratch build but that is the goal. 

I run 3 road names for locomotives, so I did not want just one Union Station type Depot. I find Depots hard to find on ebay. Like Cabooses, Depots seem to draw our attention to a layout, yet are in short supply variety wise. 

In another life, I wish I would become good at scratch building, I would build depots and then sell them on eBay. There are just so few options, and that is why we see the brick 2 story MTH over and over again on layouts, and RICO as well.


----------

